# Planet Earth (BBC version)



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The complete series of the original BBC version of Plant Earth,
narrated by Sir David Attenborough will be released on DVD
Tuesday, April 24. Priced at $79.98, the set can be ordered from
the BBC America Shop.

HD DVD and Blu Ray versions are also available at $99.98 [url=

(FREE Shipping on orders of $50 or more. Enter promotion code FREE07 at checkout.)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Planet Earth can be preordered from Amazon.com $53.99 for regular DVD, $69.99 for HD DVD or Blu-Ray. Free shipping. Deliveries start 4/24


----------

